# Is this a wound?



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sure looks like a shot that bounced out of the shoulder blade. I've been there!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

miked913 said:


> Sure looks like a shot that bounced out of the shoulder blade. I've been there!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


i Agree but the shoulder blade is a tad further towards the front, no?


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

The shoulder blade will move with the leg movement. If her leg was back at the time of impact i'd bet it hit the shoulder blade and caused that wound


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Burkcarp1 said:


> i Agree but the shoulder blade is a tad further towards the front, no?


2nd pic shows shoulder blade exactly in the position that could cause that.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes, thanks guys, they are a tough animal .


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

X2 on the , shoulder blade.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm a first time bowhunter this year and I had this exact question as I've passed by several does/small bucks because of this situation. It's one thing to shoot at a target, but movement is just another one of the variables that comes into play when you make the decision to try to harvest!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I hit a buck in that exact area one time and trailed and looked for it for an entire day. Never found him. 2 weeks later another guy on the property shot him and told me my broadhead was stuck in the opposite shoulder. He said the buck didn't have any signs of being shot before. Didn't limp or anything.
Arguments have been made for different kinds of broadheads and such. But arrow placement is the most important part of killing a deer with an arrow. You can kill a deer with a field point if you hit it in the right spot.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

My 1st bow kill deer was over 35 years ago and I've seen bad shots that have killed deer within sight and what seemed like good shots turn into lost deer that were later killed. My buddy shot a non typical buck through 1 lung complete pass through, we tracked it for over a day. I shot and killed it 11 days later, when I gutted it I thought there was a huge blood clot inside of the chest. It was a whole lung, that buck had its head down and trailing a doe when I shot it. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

looks like a deer with a big lump on its side to me
sorry had to do it


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

I’ve seen deer with tumors on its body, looks like possible tumor growth developing to me.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Whistle or make a little sound with your tongue Theyll stop and look right at you. If they run, oh well, you werent going to shoot at them moving anyhow


cheezemm2 said:


> I'm a first time bowhunter this year and I had this exact question as I've passed by several does/small bucks because of this situation. It's one thing to shoot at a target, but movement is just another one of the variables that comes into play when you make the decision to try to harvest!


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

This was 10 days after he was shot in no mans land. No limp or nothing. This year he has a dark patch in that spot. And he’s closer to being a shooter this year anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

cheezemm2 said:


> I'm a first time bowhunter this year and I had this exact question as I've passed by several does/small bucks because of this situation. It's one thing to shoot at a target, but movement is just another one of the variables that comes into play when you make the decision to try to harvest!


You passed on deer because of shoulder blade position as a first year hunter? Wow... impressive...Seriously not making fun… That's very impressive… I have never known a first-year hunter to be that cautious


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

This year I shot a decent 9 point on public land. When I found him, he had a huge wound on his shoulder. Someone stuck him probably a week or two earlier. Never really noticed it as he was chasing does around me for 35 minutes. They are resilient creatures.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

cheezemm2 said:


> I'm a first time bowhunter this year and I had this exact question as I've passed by several does/small bucks because of this situation. It's one thing to shoot at a target, but movement is just another one of the variables that comes into play when you make the decision to try to harvest!


Here's something I've noticed over the years. A deer that is standing still will not wag its tail. When they stand still, they stand totally still. That is because they are watching and waiting for danger to reveal itself. In the wild, many times that which gets seen gets killed and eaten! And deer can stand really still for a long long LONG time! 



DeathFromAbove said:


> Whistle or make a little sound with your tongue Theyll stop and look right at you. If they run, oh well, you werent going to shoot at them moving anyhow


I've seen that happen on one of those TV hunting shows. The guys were hunting with their kids. Here comes a deer that will be perfectly broadside. The Dad tells his Son to wait until he stops the deer. The guy gives the usual "Meh!", and the deer takes off like a bolt of lightning! He said later that he should write a song about it titled, "Never Gonna Meh! No More!"



9Left said:


> You passed on deer because of shoulder blade position as a first year hunter? Wow... impressive...Seriously not making fun… That's very impressive… I have never known a first-year hunter to be that cautious


I doubt that's the case. It's probably because he just thought the shot was chancy. I started a long time ago, when we shot Easton XX75 tubular aluminum telephone poles out of inefficient bows that might give you 170-180 FPS! Depending on range a deer could move a long way before the arrow arrived. The first deer I killed with a bow was a huge doe, broadside at 20-25 yards. The instant I let the arrow go (with my 3 fingered glove!) she took a step. Instead of the ribs, the arrow hit her dead in the liver! 

We found her after following not much of a blood trail. When we opened her up, it seemed like there was 2 gallons of blood inside her!


----------

